

Study of the Therapeutic Effects of Intercessory Prayer - mike_esspe
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16569567

======
stephengillie
The study concludes that receiving prayer doesn't necessarily grant any health
benefits, but thinking someone is praying for you may cause you to have _more_
complications after surgery.

Is that irony?

~~~
bandy
Only if you think prayer is going to do the person good. (Do note that this
paper is six years old)

------
SpikeDad
What's really the issue is that someplace money exchanged hands for this study
to be run. And at Harvard Medical School?

Just replace prayer with voodoo dolls and feel the nonsense flow from your
screen.

